# Crema



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

So normally in the morning I pull a shot straight into hot water for an Americano. My previous beans always developed a great crema on top of the water and similarly as a stand alone shot. However i pulled a shot from some new beans (Hasbean starter pack) this morning and got barely any crema. Now I'm not too bothered as the coffee was very nice and smooth but I just wondered does crema vary with each blend or should I be getting a good crema regardless? Admittedly I have just changed machine to a Sage Duo Temp Pro so maybe that's the problem?

Oh and in case anyone asks, I always weigh 18g of grounds and try to pull the shot around 36g in 25-30secs


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I find the Crema differs from bean to bean.

Some beans give a lot of crema and it lasts, some give a lot of crema and it dissipates quicker, some give hardly any crema in comparison


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What were you previous beans ?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Previous beans were 200 Degree Coffee's Brazilian Love Affair blend. Gave a fantastic thick crema


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Crema generally doesn't taste great and is hard to judge anything based on that. None may indicate older beans but otherwise it'll vary as mentioned by roast level, type of bean, time since roast etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> Previous beans were 200 Degree Coffee's Brazilian Love Affair blend. Gave a fantastic thick crema


Yep it's got robusta in it

Big crema maker but - on its own tastes like rotten tramps nappy


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep it's got robusta in it
> 
> Big crema maker but - on its own tastes like rotten tramps nappy


You think that coffee taste bad? I drink it as an americano and its easily the nicest coffee I have drank. Their coffee shop is local to me and it is fantastic and they serve that blend as their house blend.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

He said Robusta on it's own, not the blend.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

MWJB said:


> He said Robusta on it's own, not the blend.


Ahhhh. I thought he meant the coffee on its own lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> You think that coffee taste bad? I drink it as an americano and its easily the nicest coffee I have drank. Their coffee shop is local to me and it is fantastic and they serve that blend as their house blend.


Yes I've been to that shop , several times - good food , coffee hmmm . Horses for courses . Robusta blends are not for me ..I can never get the taste from my mouth after

Taste robusta on its own - then wonder what it's adding flavour wise in a blend ....


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Kyle T said:


> You think that coffee taste bad? I drink it as an americano and its easily the nicest coffee I have drank. Their coffee shop is local to me and it is fantastic and they serve that blend as their house blend.


Have you tried newly opened The Specialty on Friar Lane? Serving some nice single origins, lovely owners too


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@fluffles no I did know it existed. Will get down there asap


----------

